# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  La Niña beneficia al agro

## Bruno Cillóniz

Año ideal para la agricultura.  _Este enfriamiento anómalo en el clima ha resultado clave para la agroexportación._  *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Lima, 26 Octubre (Agraria.pe)* Desde el pasado mayo nuestro país está pasando por los efectos del fenómeno de La Niña, que consiste en un enfriamiento anómalo del océano pacífico ecuatorial y que, en este caso, está resultando una pieza clave para la productividad de todos nuestros productos de agroexportación en la Costa. 
Abraham Levy, director de Infoclim@, explica que en esta edición, La Niña ha sido particularmente fría, especialmente en terrenos de agroexportación más importantes de la Costa, impactando positivamente a productos como la uva, el espárrago, el mango o el cápsicum. 
Este año ha sido literalmente una lotería para la agricultura peruana, enfatizó. 
El efecto del fenómeno meteorológico resulta positivo  según Levy- tras haber tenido cuatro años de inviernos calientes, lo cual impactó negativamente en la siembra del espárrago. 
Levy indicó que precisamente esta reducción en las temperaturas benefició biológicamente al espárrago, alcanzando precios récord por encima de los US$ 4 por Kg. en campo y aprovechando la baja productividad de EEUU y México, nuestros principales competidores. 
En el caso del mango, las floraciones han sido abundantes, pues el frío induce a este fenómeno. Se espera una cosecha importante en costa norte que alcanzaría las 80 mil TM de fruta.  *Abunda la alcachofa, pero* 
Otro de los grandes cultivos de la costa como es la alcachofa tuvo unos rendimientos extraordinarios, según el director de Infoclim@. Si en la campaña 2008-2009 se obtuvieron rendimientos en el campo del orden de 13 a 14 TM por Ha, este año se han rebasado con holgura las 20 TM. 
La cosecha es tan abundante que no hay capacidad de procesamiento para las conservas de alcachofa y hay parte que simplemente ya no se puede almacenar y se tiene que botar, explicó. 
En medio de La Niña hemos tenido otro fenómeno interesante que ha sido un invierno relativamente bajo en lloviznas, humedad y abundante en sol; en ese ambiente, los cápsicum (jalapeño, piquillo, chili) se han visto igualmente beneficiados por excelentes cosechas. 
Algo parecido ha ocurrido con los cultivos de cítricos (mandarinas, naranja, tangelo) que han tenido una excelente coloración y de los que se han realizado envíos en el periodo enero-septiembre por US$ 49,1 millones y un volumen de 59,9 mil TM (fuente: Aduanas). 
Por lo general todos los cultivos se han visto beneficiados. Yo destacaría un leve atraso en la uva, que se compensa con el atraso californiano por un lado, y con el impacto de las heladas del norte de Chile, por otro, continuó Levy.  *La Niña y el algodón* 
La Niña, tan prolífica en nuestro país, no ha sido tan condescendiente con Eurasia (Europa y Asia) y el Subcontinente Hindú.  
En el caso del trigo, la tremenda sequía que asoló Ucrania y Rusia, ha duplicado el precio de nuestro grano. En lo relativo al algodón, tenemos los precios más altos en los últimos 100 años.  
El monzón de la India -que es la temporada de lluvias en el periodo de julio a septiembre que afectan a la India, Pakistán y el Subcontinente Hindú- han devastado el algodón pakistaní. Eso ha sido muy positivo para nuestro algodón, indicó Levy.  *Datos:* 
- Se espera que el fenómeno de La Niña dure hasta el otoño del próximo año, lo que produciría buenos años de lluvia en la sierra, informó Levy. 
- La última Niña tuvo lugar en 2007 y el evento anterior más importante fue el de 1999 hasta el año 2001. Esto se debe por encontrarnos en la llamada Oscilación de Decadal del Pacífico que es abundante en Niñas y escaso en Niños.Temas similares: Las prioridades desatendidas en el agro Programa de especializaciòn agro Seguridad juridica en el agro? El desafío laboral en el agro No se avizora presencia de La Niña para este año en costa peruana

----------

